# Florida



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi all,

New to the forum! We are just at the start of our relocation process and our attorney is only starting on our visa's now. We are heading to Floirda, towards Deerfield Beach! Would welcome any info on the area and any tips on banks, etc.


----------



## Bellise (Jul 13, 2013)

i'm interested too. has anyone don't know about living in Deerfield Beach?


----------

